# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Trasvase jucar vinalopov

## Rafael

Pues acabo de leer que han llegado a un acuerdo para llevar agua al vinalopo no desde La marquesa ni desde Cortes sino directo desde Alarcon....¿alguien puede explicarme como llevan el agua allí sin esas obras millonarias....porque no creo que sea con camiones cisterna?...¿y entonces si hay una alternativa ya construida....¿como se hizo esa tubería y elevación desde la marquesa que nos costo un huev*????...por muchas vueltas que doy no me lo explico.
http://www.abc.es/comunidad-valencia...-20150309.html
Por cierto que fue del arreglo de la balsa de San Diego....¿se reparo sin estrenarla?

----------


## NoRegistrado

La principal causa es que los agricultores no quieren pagar el coste de la impulsión desde el Azud de La Marquesa como obliga la DMA, que se cifraba en 0,25 euros/m3.
 Lo leí porque me llamó la atención al compararlo con el coste supuesto de las impulsiones mucho más altas del ATS y que se cobran mucho más baratas.
 De la otra forma, se gasta más dinero público, y el ya gastado en lo del Azud, pues se tira, nos sobra el dinero.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------

